# Menüleiste Windows 10 Explorer mit umfangreicheren Informationen anzeigen



## Windows7x64 (11. Oktober 2016)

*Menüleiste Windows 10 Explorer mit umfangreicheren Informationen anzeigen*

Hallo zusammen,

ich war es unter Windows 7 noch gewohnt, dass ich beim Anklicken eines Bildes am unteren Rand des Windows Explorers umfangreiche Informationen angezeigt bekomme (Abmessungen des Bildes, Größe etc.). Ebenso bei einem Video (Abmessungen des Videos, Spielzeit-Länge, Größe, etc.). Oder auch bei einem Klick auf einen Ordner wurde mir angezeigt wieviele Ordner sich darin befinden und wie groß das Datenvolumen in diesem Ordner ist.

Mir scheint es fast so als ob das unter Windows 10 gestrichen wurde. Habe ich irgendwie eine Möglichkeit diese spärliche Informationsleiste in Windows 10 wieder mehr Daten anzeigen zu lassen?

So sieht es in Windows 10 aus. Eine sehr informationsarme Leiste am unteren Rand (rot eingerahmt).



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Viele Grüße


----------



## DKK007 (11. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Menüleiste Windows 10 Explorer mit umfangreicheren Informationen anzeigen*

Das Bild scheint aber von Win7 zu stammen.


----------



## Eol_Ruin (11. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Menüleiste Windows 10 Explorer mit umfangreicheren Informationen anzeigen*

Eigentlich gibts dafür mehrere Möglichkeiten.
- Entweder rechts als eigenes Feld im Explorer (Menü "Ansicht" --> "Detailbereich")
- Und in den Ordneroptionen "Statusleiste anzeigen".


----------



## Windows7x64 (11. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Menüleiste Windows 10 Explorer mit umfangreicheren Informationen anzeigen*

@DKK007
Da habe ich wohl versehentlich das falsche Bild verwendet.
Hier das richtige: DKK007

@Eol_Ruin
Ja genau die Statusleiste meine ich. Wie du in diesem Bild siehst enthält diese kaum Informationen: http://fs5.directupload.net/images/161011/5lmnogrf.jpg
Ich weiß, dass unter Windows 7 der Informationsgehalt in dieser Statusleiste wesentlich umfangreicher war (Abmessungen des Videos-Höhe und Breite, Länge-Spieldauer,...etc.)

Es gibt zwar auch noch die Anzeige im Detailbereich, doch das ist nicht das was ich suche.

Ich kann mich noch sehr gut erinnern, dass der Informationsgehalt der Statusleiste umfangreicher war. Wie oben von mir beschrieben.


----------



## Windows7x64 (11. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Menüleiste Windows 10 Explorer mit umfangreicheren Informationen anzeigen*

Ich habe gerade noch etwas gefunden. Das sieht ganz nach dem aus, wonach ich gesucht habe.
Ich teste es aber erst in den nächsten Tagen.
Detailbereich -details pane- im Explorer wieder nach unten setzen Windows 8  Deskmodder Wiki


----------



## fotoman (12. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Menüleiste Windows 10 Explorer mit umfangreicheren Informationen anzeigen*

Und was erwartetst Du jetzt noch für Dateioptionen? Bildgröße, fps, Länge und Datenrate wird doch selbst beim MP4-Video angezeigt, bei Bildern nahezu alle EXIF-Daten. Genauso, wie es meiner letztes verbliebenes Win7 innder VM auch tut, wenn ich diese Resourcenverwendung anschalte.

Was felht denn, was plain Win7 da bei Dir angeziegt hat? Mir zeigt er jedenfalls keinen Ordnerinhalt an, weder unter Win7 noch unter Win10.



Windows7x64 schrieb:


> Es gibt zwar auch noch die Anzeige im  Detailbereich, doch das ist nicht das was ich suche.


Dann bleibt  Dir u.U. so ein Patch einer System-DLL wie unter Deinem Link beschrieben  oder die Nutzung eines Tools, das die Daten genauso anzeigt, wie Du es  Dir wünschst. Da ist dann auch die Wahrscheinlichkeit höher, dass nach dem nächsten Windows-HF die Anzeigen immer noch da sind, wo Du sie haben willst.

An die (noch viel schlimmeren) Änderungen des Expoerers an anderer Stelle musst Du Dich halt gewöhnen, wenn Du bei Windows 10 mit den geänderten Microsoft-Tools (samt Ribbons, nutzlosem OneDrive und dutzender anderer Order, mit denen man zwangsbeglückt wird, bis man sie über die Registry wieder rauswirft) bleiben willst.


----------



## Eol_Ruin (12. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Menüleiste Windows 10 Explorer mit umfangreicheren Informationen anzeigen*



Windows7x64 schrieb:


> Es gibt zwar auch noch die Anzeige im *Detailbereich*, *doch das ist nicht das was ich suche*.



Ist das nicht relativ egal ob die Infos unten oder rechts angezeigt werden


----------



## Grestorn (12. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Menüleiste Windows 10 Explorer mit umfangreicheren Informationen anzeigen*

...zumal in der Breite i.d.R. viel ungenutzer Platz ist, im Gegensatz zur Höhe!


----------



## Windows7x64 (16. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Menüleiste Windows 10 Explorer mit umfangreicheren Informationen anzeigen*

Habe jetzt gefunden wonach ich gesucht habe: OldNewExplorer 1.1.8 - StartIsBack+ - MSFN
Mit dem Software Tool OldNewExplorer wandert die Detailansicht wieder an den unteren Rand des Fensters statt rechts.

Ich danke für die Hilfe. Hat mir wirklich geholfen, da ich mir am Anfang bei der Benennung des Problems unsicher war.


----------

